# Java fenster öffnet nicht



## puto (8. Oktober 2003)

hallo zusammen,

ich habe da folgendes prob....

und zwar wenn ich auf seiten wie      www. cn-rmx .de .vu      gehe  öffnet sich nicht das kleine java fenster.
habe es schon meinen ad blocker ausgeschaltet und mir die neuste version von java tools runtergeladen, aber alles hielf nix 
kann mit da evtl. jemand weiterhelfen oder tipps geben? wäre cht nett 

bis dann 
puto


----------



## Erpel (8. Oktober 2003)

Mein Opera meldet zu dem link nur: Server nicht Gefunden


----------



## puto (8. Oktober 2003)

die url ist      kann mal leider net so einstellen im forum 
sie heisst cn-rmx .de .vu


----------



## Erpel (8. Oktober 2003)

Er hat beim benutzen des Links auf der Seite 3 Fenster geöffnet.
Einmal ne Art Homepage mit navi-Leiste und pic-of-the-moment
einmal etwas mit dem Titel: JABZ 100 (denke das ist Werbung)
und ein Sponsor Ad, was definitiv Werbung ist.
Weiß nich ob dir das hilft.


----------



## puto (9. Oktober 2003)

ja genau, die page zeigt er mir halt nicht an mit dem navi. woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Christian Fein (9. Oktober 2003)

Es öffnet sich kein Java Fenster. 
Allerhöchstens öffnet Java*Script* welches mit Java so viel 
zu tun hat wie ein Hand*Schuh* mit einem *Schuh* ein Browserfenster.


----------



## puto (9. Oktober 2003)

danke Christian Fein, bin leider nicht so ein ein toller pc freak wie du 
aber das hilft mir jetzt echt net weiter


----------



## Caliterra (9. Oktober 2003)

Unter Internetoptionen/Erweitert kann man Javascript aktivieren.


Anhang:


----------



## puto (11. Oktober 2003)

hmm danke für den tipp, aber bei mir erscheint nicht diese opzion:


----------



## Caliterra (11. Oktober 2003)

schau hier mal nach

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.1/docs/guide/plugin/index.html


----------



## JohannesR (11. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *Es öffnet sich kein Java Fenster.
> Allerhöchstens öffnet JavaScript welches mit Java so viel
> zu tun hat wie ein HandSchuh mit einem Schuh ein Browserfenster. *


Das selbe dachte ich auch schon, als ich den Titel gelesen habe. 
Ausserdem hilft es dir, es geht nämlich, wie schon erwähnt, um Javascript, und nicht um Javaapplets!


----------

